# I've found the most obvious scam on Pets4homes!!



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Look at this advert:

Cute And Ready Great Dane Pup For Sale in London Colney, Channel Islands ( Dogs For Sale )

now look at this I have printscreened from Dog Breed Info:










I've emailled to register my interest in Herschel, lets see what the cheeky beggars have to say!


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

What have I missed chuck? I'm being dense!


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

Is it in fact a Lab? Is that pic from the ad? Cos the ad itself does seem to show a GD.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Look at this advert:
> 
> Cute And Ready Great Dane Pup For Sale in London Colney, Channel Islands ( Dogs For Sale )
> 
> ...


I should imagine its a genuine advert and its pure coincidence that the exact same text is on the dog breed info bit. I bet the nice people are kind enough to let you have him for nothing but the price of delivery.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm lost


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

luvmydogs said:


> I'm lost


The description of the pup for sale had just been copied word for word from the Dog Breed Info page.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

I've seen scams on Pets4Homes before. Someone, of non English speaking origin, had taken a picture from a search engine of a Bedlington Terrier and we asking people to send there deposits online. In fact there was no Bedlington Terrier puppies and there were a few people who were sadly scammed out of £100.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Horse and Hound said:


> What have I missed chuck? I'm being dense!





cinammontoast said:


> Is it in fact a Lab? Is that pic from the ad? Cos the ad itself does seem to show a GD.





luvmydogs said:


> I'm lost


The advert for the "dog for sale" has the same pictures and information as that of the image I have print screened - which is taken from a general dog breed information website. The advert is clearly a scam because that information on the advert has been copied and pasted from the dog breed information website, I remember reading it a long time ago on Dogbreedinfo and now it's just popped up on Pets4homes as a 'dog for sale' - so it's obviously a scam.



thedogsmother said:


> I should imagine its a genuine advert and its pure coincidence that the exact same text is on the dog breed info bit. I bet the nice people are kind enough to let you have him for nothing but the price of delivery.


aww I really do hope so, I mean I think i've got a real bargain there! A colour changing dog for 34953495430958 Nigerian Dollars? Amazing!!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

aaah, I see.


Verbatim said:


> I think i've got a real bargain there! A colour changing dog for 34953495430958 Nigerian Dollars? Amazing!!


:lol::lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

luvmydogs said:


> aaah, I see.:lol::lol:


Yep! I've emailled them to see what sort of reply I will get!

The location of the 'seller' also says they're in the Channel Islands - which is another classic trademark of a scammer, to put their location as somewhere difficult to get to so that they look as though they have a genuine reason for 'shipping' the dog to the new buyer!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Even if you didn't know the advert had been copied and pasted, I'd be questioning why he was bought because he was the last one then is being sold on - surely if they felt driven to buying him they'd want to keep him :confused1:
Obviously the real owner bought him to keep as a life long companion to their other dog as the text tells us.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Still no reply from the "owner"

I am getting impatient now, I want my colour changing great dane!! :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> Still no reply from the "owner"
> 
> I am getting impatient now, I want my colour changing great dane!! :thumbup:


Dont forget to post pictures when he arrives, they are incredibly rare you know, worth every one of those nigerian dollars.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

cinammontoast said:


> Is it in fact a Lab? Is that pic from the ad? Cos the ad itself does seem to show a GD.


I thought that and looking on pets4homes it is certainly a different dog a the one on pets4homes is in fact a grey Great Dane.

Insulting to people imo.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ahhh i get it now!

cheeky bloody sods!

ive stopped looking at adverts, i always report scams though, someone contacted me after being 'done over' by a scammer for £200 for delivery/deposit, phone was cut off the next day, she asked me to take that off my kitten price as she had lost it....yeah right!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> ahhh i get it now!
> 
> cheeky bloody sods!
> 
> ive stopped looking at adverts, i always report scams though, someone contacted me after being 'done over' by a scammer for £200 for delivery/deposit, phone was cut off the next day, she asked me to take that off my kitten price as she had lost it....yeah right!


I will report it, i'm just having a bit of fun first cos i've never found a scam before :lol:

I'm hoping the fact that it's SO obvious that the picture is of 2 different dogs that it might warn people off...... and that the dog is apparently located in the Channel Islands.

TDM I really can't wait to see him, i've been told these are also pictures of him:


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

That has got to be the best breed every.. It even has a complete coat change.. Must be a winter feature.. lol. You'll have to let us know what they say, if they ever do reply..


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MissBexi said:


> That has got to be the best breed every.. It even has a complete coat change.. Must be a winter feature.. lol. You'll have to let us know what they say, if they ever do reply..


yeah it's really good, apparently if you pull his left ear, he grows tall and short coated and if you pull his right ear, he shrinks and goes fluffy :thumbup:

i think these will be all the rage next year, I think I might breed from him in the new year :thumbup:


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Ooo Suki would love that.. She's quite an ear chewer.. She'd die of shock if one minute it was small attacked it's ear and then next it was a huge dog lol. 
There are an awful lot of these scams, I think I've read about two people getting scammed today. One person accidently got a Collie x rather than a purebreed shar pie lol.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MissBexi said:


> Ooo Suki would love that.. She's quite an ear chewer.. She'd die of shock if one minute it was small attacked it's ear and then next it was a huge dog lol.
> There are an awful lot of these scams, I think I've read about two people getting scammed today. One person accidently got a Collie x rather than a purebreed shar pie lol.


haha i've seen that thread about the shar pie collie thing, I think that's more a case of someone being totally stupid than anything :lol: :lol:

so shall I put your name down for a pup then :thumbup:


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes well.. Maybe there was a little 'naivety' there lol.

Ooo yes please :thumbup: I have seen this fantastic lead for this fantastic pup too.. It's only like £169.99... Would be sooo worth it. lol.
I'm not kidding some of the stories on here are cracking.. lol


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MissBexi said:


> Yes well.. Maybe there was a little 'naivety' there lol.
> 
> Ooo yes please :thumbup: I have seen this fantastic lead for this fantastic pup too.. It's only like £169.99... Would be sooo worth it. lol.
> I'm not kidding some of the stories on here are cracking.. lol


where'd you find that lead, the pound shop? 

there is some brilliant stuff on here, even if it's a wind up, it's just great that people think of it in the first place, it's so kind of them to make up these little stories to keep us entertained of an evening :thumbup:


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Yes.. It's on special offer lol.
That is does but I really would love a dog who changed.. That means rather than owning many different dogs, I could just have a few and change them from time to time lol.. That is cost effective :thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> What have I missed chuck? I'm being dense!


Chocolate Great Danes Don't exist.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

They do now lol.. :thumbup:


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Remembering the 6 colours.....Black, Harlequin ( White with Black Spots/patches), Brindle, Blue, Fawn,

And Mantle ( Black and white)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Chocolate Great Danes Don't exist.


i'm not sure whether they do or not tbh, the picture of the choccy one is from Dogbreedinfo which is a fairly reliable source i think, and the dog does look like a Dane to me..... I have seen a lot of Pedigree Danes that aren't of the recognised colours, Blue Merle is a popular one for instance!

you can also get fawnequins (like harlequin but with fawn patches) brindlequin (same with brindle patches)

there's loads of pictures on here:

Fawnequin Great Danes

no picture of a Chocolate but I think they do exist


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Don't think The Bridlequins etc are recognised K.C colours the 6 colours I mentioned are I think the only you can show...Unless Things have changed since I owned/fostered them of course.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

You know I've never seen Great Danes look like that, they are adorable..
Just because you don't see them doesn't mean they don't exist. Look at my Suki. She is a Blue Pedigree Bedlington, look at her, lets face it her coat is black lol. I've had a Bedlington Breeder tell me my beloved pup is a xbeed because black ones doesn't exist! Well in fact they do, they just aren't your "show standards" lol.

EDT: Just to clarify, I'm not starting an argument with you. lol. I only just say your comment ^^^ after my comment lol


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes, I know I was just stating what the k.c accepts..I guess They Could exist just never heard of a Chocci G'Dane before but like you say there could be some around..The pic Doe's look like a Dane Ooooohh I've confused myself now:lol: Thats not difficult these days lol


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

I've personally never seen a choco one either.. But then I've never seen some of the K.C ones either lol. I think the funny thing about this particular advert is that is actually changes breed too lol.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

snoopydo said:


> Don't think The Bridlequins etc are recognised K.C colours the 6 colours I mentioned are I think the only you can show...Unless Things have changed since I owned/fostered them of course.


nope they're not recognised, then newest 'recognised' colour is Mantle, the other ones aren't recognised but due to cross breeding different colours then I suppose these 'unusual' ones have started to appear.

I do like the look of the brindlequins though, they're lovely 

did you ever show yours? I'm a bit of a GD geek, i've got my heart set on owning them when I get my own place 



MissBexi said:


> You know I've never seen Great Danes look like that, they are adorable..
> Just because you don't see them doesn't mean they don't exist. Look at my Suki. She is a Blue Pedigree Bedlington, look at her, lets face it her coat is black lol. I've had a Bedlington Breeder tell me my beloved pup is a xbeed because black ones doesn't exist! Well in fact they do, they just aren't your "show standards" lol.


We had a black Beddie in the groomers one, i've gotta admit i'm not a massive fan of Bedlingtons but he was really beautiful! Do a lot of people think he's a Poodle? the one we had in did look quite like a Poodle to the untrained eye


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh Verbartim you just broke my heart lol.. How could you not love Beddies lol. Omg see in Scotland it's a nightmare, poor Suki must be thinking she's a poodle by now. I went to Cornwall for 2 weeks and everyone knew she was a Bedlington. She's from the working side so she's even more unusual. lol. I also don't do breed standard on my 2, I like them having their own unique looks, the joys of being a groomer lol. Though Bailey have a real Bedlington nose lol. I think Bedlingtons are what you could call an aquired taste lol, they are bloody mental lol:thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

MissBexi said:


> Oh Verbartim you just broke my heart lol.. How could you not love Beddies lol. Omg see in Scotland it's a nightmare, poor Suki must be thinking she's a poodle by now. I went to Cornwall for 2 weeks and everyone knew she was a Bedlington. She's from the working side so she's even more unusual. lol. I also don't do breed standard on my 2, I like them having their own unique looks, the joys of being a groomer lol. Though Bailey have a real Bedlington nose lol. I think Bedlingtons are what you could call an aquired taste lol, they are bloody mental lol:thumbup:


haha they have really grown on me actually since working in the Groomers, I wouldn't do one any harm but they're not my cup of tea - not big and drooly enough for me :lol:

haha I live sort of on the lancashire/yorkshire border so they're quite common around here, most people know what they are! aww Poor Suki and her identity crisis :lol: you should shave "I AM NOT A POODLE" into her coat next time :lol: :lol:

the ones i've met have always been nuts! But the sweet, affectionate kind of nuts rather than horrid nuts :thumbup:


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

You'd think these blinking free ad sites would at least moderate their site to protect people from scams like this. But then they allow some awful ads to go on there, like pregnant bitches for sale or two dogs together for breeding from. Makes me mad!


----------



## Road_Hog (Dec 8, 2008)

Malmum said:


> You'd think these blinking free ad sites would at least moderate their site to protect people from scams like this.


They do try to, but the scammers find ways around this. For example, you will note that although the address is the Channel islands, it is also marked as London Colney, which is in Hertfordshire.

Obviously the system picks up non Mainland addresses and rejects them, so they put a fake Mainland address which is accepted and then tagged on the Channel Island bit, probably as loose text, not in a specific box.

I used to get the same when I sold on ebay. You'd block any non UK accounts and then you'd find the winner had paid with a European paypal account (complete with Continental delivery address). Of course the system didn't block or check the payment account as that came after the auction had finished.

And if you didn't ship to the paypal address, then you weren't covered by the protection. Not that the protection worked for abroad anyway.


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> haha they have really grown on me actually since working in the Groomers, I wouldn't do one any harm but they're not my cup of tea - not big and drooly enough for me :lol:
> 
> haha I live sort of on the lancashire/yorkshire border so they're quite common around here, most people know what they are! aww Poor Suki and her identity crisis :lol: you should shave "I AM NOT A POODLE" into her coat next time :lol: :lol:
> 
> the ones i've met have always been nuts! But the sweet, affectionate kind of nuts rather than horrid nuts :thumbup:


I must admit, I was never a Terrier fan, always swore I'd never have one. Then I saw lil Suki and she was just adorable. Got Bailey a year later lol. Now I totally love the breed lol. Ahh see I love big dogs, but the drool.. Not for me lol. 
I was saying my mumsy should make her a coat saying "I am not a Poodle, check my attitude" lol. 
That's good to hear :thumbup:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

MissBexi said:


> That has got to be the best breed every.. It even has a complete coat change.. Must be a winter feature.. lol. You'll have to let us know what they say, if they ever do reply..


WEll that has got to be a winner in the "Designer Breeds" contest. I would love one myself. Justr need to buy and grey and brown carpet so the dog can be a cameleon on it lol


----------



## MissBexi (Dec 27, 2009)

:lol: Well Verbatim is taken names for puppies, better get in quick, these pups will go like hot cakes lol :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> WEll that has got to be a winner in the "Designer Breeds" contest. I would love one myself. Justr need to buy and grey and brown carpet so the dog can be a cameleon on it lol


your name is on the list!

ahh yes, a matching rug! Why didn't I think of that! But then you know of course that if the pup happens to be of the brindle to white transformation, you are more than welcome to dump it at your local rescue, i couldn't possibly imagine the horror of finding out that your dog no longer matches the home furnishings! :scared:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Verbatim said:


> your name is on the list!
> 
> ahh yes, a matching rug! Why didn't I think of that! But then you know of course that if the pup happens to be of the brindle to white transformation, you are more than welcome to dump it at your local rescue, i couldn't possibly imagine the horror of finding out that your dog no longer matches the home furnishings! :scared:


We have a brown rug and a white dog, luckily Henrick rolls in mud every day and comes home brown, hey I just thought Ive already got a colour changing dog so I dont need one of your pups thanks.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> your name is on the list!
> 
> ahh yes, a matching rug! Why didn't I think of that! But then you know of course that if the pup happens to be of the brindle to white transformation, you are more than welcome to dump it at your local rescue, i couldn't possibly imagine the horror of finding out that your dog no longer matches the home furnishings! :scared:


Well if the colour shades clash I will wait until the shelter is closed and tie the pup to the gatepost on the coldest night and leave no heat, food ect because it's only a dog!:scared::thumbup::eek6:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

JohnMorris said:


> Well if the colour shades clash I will wait until the shelter is closed and tie the pup to the gatepost on the coldest night and leave no heat, food ect because it's only a dog!:scared::thumbup::eek6:


well of course, it must be severely punished for it's un-coordinating devilishness!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Will they be good guard dogs? cos Im thinking of getting rid of Henrick cos hes not savage enough, and can they live outside?


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Will they be good guard dogs? cos Im thinking of getting rid of Henrick cos hes not savage enough, and can they live outside?


they are really good guard dogs, the seller tells me that they have the rare invisible gene in their bloodlines and that when kept as a guard dog, they turn invisible and invisibly bite the bottoms of burglars :thumbup:

they can live outside as long as you give them an invisible kennel, i can provide one if you want :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Cool, are the pups free? I dont mind paying for delivery of them and the kennel obviously.


----------

